

How to See 93 Million Miles: Plan a Trip to a Total Solar Eclipse - edw519
http://www.wired.com/science/space/news/2008/06/solar_eclipse?currentPage=all

======
hugh
Interestingly for many of us, there seems to be one scheduled for 2012 across
large chunks of Northern California, Arizona and Nevada.

update: Actually it's going to be an annular eclipse, not a total eclipse,
which isn't quite as awesome.

